# Rookie Brewtus top tip



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The Brewtus sits on the worktop and has to be under a wall cupboard just by necessity, the first problem to overcome is a regular filling technique.

With all its weight plus the weight of any remaining water in the reservoir combined with the rubber feet causing frictional resistance it takes some moving. The weight factor cannot be altered so address the friction.

Today's top tip, stick self adhesive felt pads onto the rubber feet, job done.

Apologies if this is what everybody has already done









Ian


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Or just use a jug.

Problem with putting slidy feet on is that there are more times when you don't want it to slide than when you do (ie. Every time you lock a pf in and every time you take it off)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Spazbarista said:


> Or just use a jug


It's underneath a wall cupboard,----- idea----- cut an access hole in the bottom of the wall cupboard.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine was too. You only need 6" clearance for a jug.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You'll be coming back to me for those handles when you get fed up of taking the cups off every time you want to fill it


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Spazbarista said:


> You'll be coming back to me for those handles when you get fed up of taking the cups off every time you want to fill it


No room for cups, not enough clearance

Ian


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Fill it from below, i.e. plumb it or run it off a water bottle!

Or just use felt pads.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

got this http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-power-tools/garden-power-accessories/funnels/Active-Products-Multi-Funnel-Green-9219065?skuId=9228764

for mine (recommend by another member) can always cut it down to fit, I think I would rather try and use this than slide it around all the time I now dont have my brewtus under the cupboard thankfully.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Or just use a jug.
> 
> Problem with putting slidy feet on is that there are more times when you don't want it to slide than when you do (ie. Every time you lock a pf in and every time you take it off)


Then your locking it in too hard, not changing your gasket often enough or both....I put slidy feet on all my machines.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

* you're

As in you're wrong


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Then your locking it in too hard, not changing your gasket often enough or both....I put slidy feet on all my machines.


Great idea and the ones on the Verona are still going strong.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> * you're
> 
> As in you're wrong


Oh, OK....if you say so....


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Slidey feet work fine if felt. Enough grip in use but slides when needed.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I fill mine with bottled water and find that easy with a 6 inch clearance under cupboards.

My top rookie tip would be to fit some stainless steel cupboard handles to the cup tray ASAP. Makes filling etc so much easier.


----------



## CoffeeHandle (Jan 20, 2015)

I put the slidey discs on the back only and wound the front legs down to level. Then you just lift the front a bit to slide out for a refill and can still get a bit of oomph on the PF if you need to.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I only took delivery of my brewtus today but it's worth advising those buying from Andy (coffee van), and some other sellers, that they need to know how to change a euro plug for a UK plug, or buy an adaptor. I pulled mine out of the box ready to get going then realised I had to get the wire strippers and screwdrivers out. Not a big deal, but worth remembering.


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Fill it from below, i.e. plumb it or run it off a water bottle!
> 
> Or just use felt pads.


How do you run off a water bottle? Does it need some sort of pump in it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

JoeFromWales said:


> How do you run off a water bottle? Does it need some sort of pump in it?


Is yours a tank version or plumb in?

I've heard of some people with the rotary plumb in version running it off a pipe that just goes to a large water bottle that can be stored under the counter.

Not sure if you can do it with the Vibe plumb in version. I'm sure someone could confirm.


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm still deciding on which machine/grinder to buy - my cupboards only have 42cm clearance which knocks out most grinders and a surprising number of coffee machines too, and any that do fit would still greatly benefit from anything I can do to make filling them easier.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can run the rotary off a bottle under the counter or something (or plumb it in) but some people with the tank version put felt feet on the back legs so if you need to move it about you just lift the front legs very slightly and you can then slide the machine machine back and forward no problem.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There's been more than a few times that I've wished my Brewtus had a rotary pump instead of the vibration one. It sure can be noisy at times!


----------

